
Comcast gets FCC’s help in $3.5M battle against small cable company - alphabettsy
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1272959
======
alphabettsy
Requiring they deliver content to a certain percentage of customer even if
they don’t want it seems completely wrong. Almost like Comcast was hoping
they’d either package it and have to raise prices or pay for breach. Either
way the little guy looses.

